# Can I do this? Windsor /Banff / Lake Louse / Vancouver



## andersone (May 1, 2015)

How can I make this happen?

From all I can tell this is a mix between Via and the Rocky Mountaineer,,,,,,

but for the life of me I can't figure out how to do this,,,, your help is appreciated

I want to go from Windsor to Banff, stay a day, go to Lake Louse for several days then on to Vancouver (looping back home on the CS - CZ- Cardinal)

is this possible?

thanks for all your help


----------



## MrFSS (May 1, 2015)

Wife and I did this a few years ago, comes close to what you want to do.

*LINK*


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 1, 2015)

Here are a couple of options:

Windsor – Toronto: VIA Corridor

Toronto – Edmonton: VIA Canadian

Edmonton – Calgary – Banff: Greyhound

Banff – Vancouver: Rocky Mountaineer

Or:

Windsor – Toronto: VIA Corridor

Toronto – Jasper: VIA Canadian

Jasper – Lake Louise/ Banff: Brewster Bus

Banff – Vancouver: Rocky Mountaineer

Here’s the Jasper to Lake Louise/Banff Bus Schedule. And very scenic too.....it follows the Icefields Parkway

http://www.brewster.ca/rocky-mountains/destinations/banff/transportation/brewster-banff-airport-express/


----------

